# 95 M3 (e36?) Kills Cats..



## baddeye92 (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm hoping that someone can give me and my friend a little insight as to what may be wrong with his car. He's a got a '95 BMW M3 (OBD I) with NO MODS. It runs great, drives great, and gets great mileage BUT it keeps failing smog checks (and consequently is now considered a gross polluter). 
He's replaced the catalytic converter twice, and the o2 sensors in the process. Both times it's then passed smog, but 2 years later it fails smog again. This is getting expensive. It's only reading really high emissions at idle speeds. 

We're kind of at a loss as to what it could be causing this problem. Could it be something silly like a sticking (open) fuel injector? 

Any help would be appreciated, summer is here and this is his only car with A/C. He can't drive the damn thing because he can't register it until this is fixed.  

If anyone needs any more info about it let me know and I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## invazn9o9 (Jul 22, 2004)

easiest way, just go to the bmw dealer...or go get the fault code reader for the obd 1..


----------

